# Strange taxidermy tarantula



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Right guys, short story here. Girl at work says she has a picture of a taxidermy spider she owns to show me. She shows me it and the scientific name is Eurypeima spinicrus. Now this is the problem, it had me baffled right away as to what it could be. I've googled the name in the hope that it might find something that I don't know. I looked at images and all the images seem to be of spiders in frames. Almost as if it doesn't exist when alive? 

Anyone able to shed any light on this?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

General consensus is names are incorrect and meant to be _Eurypelma_

_Eurypelma_ was synonym of _Avicularia_

This species was then transferred to _Citharacanthus spinicrus_

Now, whether or not the spider in question is actually this species ( or any of the other hundreds of taxidermy specimens of this species for that matter )


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Wot he said ^--^ :lol2:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Eurypelma spinicrus, as Jake said, is the junior synonym for Citharacanthus spinicrus. That is a species endemic to Cuba and Hispaniola.
Now if you look at what is in the frame, it is likely to be a black Haplopelma or possibly a Chilobrachys species, which has suffered a very gruesome demise! They are almost always from Thailand, which makes any Citharacanthus species impossible, and that's who make the spelling mistake.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well you learn something new everyday : victory:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

She's bringing it into work tomorrow if she remembers so hopefully I can get a look at it.


----------



## Reeceinleeds (Jun 26, 2013)

ImBatman said:


> She's bringing it into work tomorrow if she remembers so hopefully I can get a look at it.


 can u post a picture of it if she brings it in ??


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

So what was the outcome of this, did you get a pic,?


----------

